# Training for high altitude tours?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Any ppl with fitness knowledge here (@hikeswithdogs ?) with hints on how to prepare for tours to high altitude peaks like to 4200 (or later 4800)?

From recent tours I know that I can ascend 1500m fine but those were at lower altitude (like up to 3200m). Strength will be significantly reduced higher up due to the lack of air I assume(?), but how to prepare best? Is endurance key? Like, having plenty of stamina reserves? I.e. running?

I'm a noob to fitness training, lol, just recently discovered that running (trailrunning) isn't as boring and bad as I always though - and thus never did. 
Take 10km in 1hr mostly anaerobic as a current status. What would be the right procedure to prepare for altitude tours? Run longer distance but slower? Shorter but faster? Same duration but faster?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I know nothing...but there are the training mask that restrict your air.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Train high........sleep low.........


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I know nothing...but there are the training mask that restrict your air.


That's cheating 



mojo maestro said:


> Train high........sleep low.........


That's for the development of additional erythrocytes, and will be an option before the actual tours; but I more mean the stamina/strength part _before_ the acclimatization which can be done at home. Can't train high alla time; I've a home and job in the lowlands .


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> wrathfuldeity said:
> 
> 
> > I know nothing...but there are the training mask that restrict your air.
> ...


And pointless cheating at that. Those masks are useless for adapting to altitude, and in no way simulate altitude. The problem at altitude is the lower partial pressure of oxygen, essentially the air is less compressed (thinner, they say). The actual percentage of oxygen in the air doesn't change, but for 'x' volume of breath, there's a lower number of oxygen molecules in that breath compared to sea level. All a training mask does is make it harder to breathe, making your respiratory muscles work harder and perhaps makes you mentally used to performing when out of breath. It's certainly not going to cause any adaptions specific to altitude, like a higher red blood cell count. 

Neni, in general I think you're on the right track for just increasing your overall fitness. I'd do a combination of all; shorter but faster, and longer but slower. The longer and slower is going to build up your overall endurance, while the shorter but faster will build up your anaerobic capacity, which you'll be tapping into when you start pushing yourself a little too much on the higher tour. For those I'd suggest repeats, say 5x1km 'sprints' with a set recovery time between. Running 1km at a fast pace, then walking for say 2-3 minutes to recover, and then repeat. Each session (once or twice a week) I'd either reduce your recovery time between sprints ~10-15 seconds, or aim to cover that 1km faster each session, you could alternate those as well, eg 3 minute recovery times and 5 minutes per km, next time 2.45 recovery and 5min/km, then 2.45 recovery and aim for 4.45km/min etc. This will help build up your recovery rate as well, meaning if you do over-exert yourself on the higher altitude tour, you won't need to rest as long and recover before being able to push on again. 

When looking for something a little more specific, if possible I'd suggest going for a tour with extra weight to help simulate the load and fatigue you'll feel at higher altitudes, and to help you gauge what kind of safe work rate you can expect from yourself. Not having done any high altitude touring before myself, I'd guess that's going to be the biggest key - maintaining a safe and manageable work rate.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

I agree with the above: altitude masks are bullshit and will only give you a crappy workout. 

You need to do some high intensity interval training and then Increasingly transition into endurance training as you get closer to the event. They key here is the ability to recover from sustained and difficult efforts. 

Assuming you have plenty of time (months) to train, id do a strength cycle of 6 weeks or so. Starting Strength Novice Linear Progression is highly recommended. Strength is the most malleable and longest lasting aspect of fitness: Squat, Press & Deadlift. 

An interval cycle of 4-6 weeks. The best tool for touring is a Ski Erg. I would check and see if any of your local gyms have one. They are becoming popular for Crossfit boxes to have them. A C2 rower and/or an assault bike (looks like a toy until you use it) would be your 2nd choice. All 3 of these could be used in conjunction, but the Ski Erg is the most specific. V02 maxes are sport specific so a runner’s VO2 max applies only to running and does not fully translate to other sports. Intervals are short bursts of all out efforts with short periods of rest: 20 seconds of high intensity followed by 10 seconds of rest is one popular ratio for example. 

Endurance Phase: 3 weeks or so. 
By this point, you should have the ability to “go.” The focus is on your ability to go for long periods of time and not be wrecked. It also trains your body to use fat as a source of energy. These are long, 4 hour workouts at a reasonable by consistent pace. You could do a combination of Ski Erg, Rowing, Assault Bike, running (that’s my least favorite tool for this though), box step-ups, even a stair climber would be good. You could also do some Kettlebell swings. I like 2 days of long workouts followed by a day of rest, 2 more on and then 2 days off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Gym is not so my thing. Would have a rowing machine at home, but due to an ellbow issue, I'm currently not allowed to row.

So gonna try the interval running atm. Thanks for the hints.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Trail running is excellent for training. You get interval uphill bursts and FRESH AIR. The lateral motion of dodging roots and rocks will be something you can’t get in a gym in such an economy of time. Throw in some jump squats for good measure. Also run with a pack for added bonus. But get quality shoes to prevent injury. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

running up steep hills will help prepare your leg muscles for lack of fuel


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

There's a guy at work who did the tallest peak in every state thing. He failed his first Denali attempt, for the second he bought one of those oxygen deprivation tents and started sleeping in it about 6mo before going. He doesn't do a ton of training other than that. He hikes, takes trips to CO to do some 14-16kers once a year, but he's probably never been in a gym and just did Denali at 55.

He's working his way across the 7 peaks now having done North America, South America, Africa, and in a few months Antarctica. Everest he doesn't seem himself doing mostly from a cost perspective at 75-100k an attempt.

Likely training for higher than you intend


----------

